# All Labs Normal Except Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies?!



## AprilShowers4

Hi everyone! Just for a little background, I was diagnosed with Graves back in Oct of 2009. I was put on Methiamizole or however you spell it, lol. I stopped taking it back in October of last yr because I was unemployed and could not afford to purchase it. Since then, I have went back to the doctor, and these are my lab results:
TSH, 3rd generation: 0.49 ref range: 0.4-4.50
T4, FREE: 1.3 ref 0.8-1.8 ng/dl
T3, TOTAL 102 ref 76-181 ng/dl
THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES: >1000 ref: <35 IU/mL

My gyno told me that I may have a food allergy and I should look into testing for that since I still have these antibodies but my endo told me my thyroid levels were normal and she would see me every 3 months.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Andros

AprilShowers4 said:


> Hi everyone! Just for a little background, I was diagnosed with Graves back in Oct of 2009. I was put on Methiamizole or however you spell it, lol. I stopped taking it back in October of last yr because I was unemployed and could not afford to purchase it. Since then, I have went back to the doctor, and these are my lab results:
> TSH, 3rd generation: 0.49 ref range: 0.4-4.50
> T4, FREE: 1.3 ref 0.8-1.8 ng/dl
> T3, TOTAL 102 ref 76-181 ng/dl
> THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES: >1000 ref: <35 IU/mL
> 
> My gyno told me that I may have a food allergy and I should look into testing for that since I still have these antibodies but my endo told me my thyroid levels were normal and she would see me every 3 months.
> What do you guys think?


Hi there and welcome!!! Are you back on line w/ a job now?

Most of us w/Graves' are allergic to gluten (gluten intolerance.) You could save some money by going totally gluten -free for about 30 days to see how you feel.

I don't like the looks of your labs. The T3 (Total 3) is bound, unbound and rT3 hormone. It is awfully low for all 3 combined so it sure is hard to say what your FREE T3 (unbound and available for cellular uptake) might be and sadly, the FREE T3 would have been the most telling test of all.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Your TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) are awfully high and that could mean a lot of things as the presence of TPO is "suggestive." Yes, it is found in high titers of patients who have Hashimoto's; it's true. But, there are many many possibilities here.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Have you ever had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Do you have exophthalmos, goiter, pre-tibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves'?


----------



## AprilShowers4

Andros said:


> Hi there and welcome!!! Are you back on line w/ a job now?
> 
> Most of us w/Graves' are allergic to gluten (gluten intolerance.) You could save some money by going totally gluten -free for about 30 days to see how you feel.
> 
> I don't like the looks of your labs. The T3 (Total 3) is bound, unbound and rT3 hormone. It is awfully low for all 3 combined so it sure is hard to say what your FREE T3 (unbound and available for cellular uptake) might be and sadly, the FREE T3 would have been the most telling test of all.
> 
> http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm
> 
> understanding thyroid labs
> http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
> 
> Your TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) are awfully high and that could mean a lot of things as the presence of TPO is "suggestive." Yes, it is found in high titers of patients who have Hashimoto's; it true. But, there are many many possibilities here.
> 
> TPO
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
> 
> Have you ever had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Do you have exophthalmos, goiter, pre-tibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves'?


I do have a goiter. None of my doctors have ever tested my free t3, I wonder why. I will look more into that gluten free diet. 
No I haven't had a RAIU done. I am trying to do research so I know what I need to present the doctor with when I go back. She sent me a copy of my lab work saying its normal and she will just monitor me like every three months. I am working now, so luckily I have a ppo so if she doesn't want to do the free t3 and other things that I find on here are important, I can simply change, lol. What other advice do you have for me, I am concerned because my neck has been slightly swollen but no one has ever done an ultrasound or the scan you are speaking of. Is that important? 
Thanks for replying!


----------



## Andros

AprilShowers4 said:


> I do have a goiter. None of my doctors have ever tested my free t3, I wonder why. I will look more into that gluten free diet.
> No I haven't had a RAIU done. I am trying to do research so I know what I need to present the doctor with when I go back. She sent me a copy of my lab work saying its normal and she will just monitor me like every three months. I am working now, so luckily I have a ppo so if she doesn't want to do the free t3 and other things that I find on here are important, I can simply change, lol. What other advice do you have for me, I am concerned because my neck has been slightly swollen but no one has ever done an ultrasound or the scan you are speaking of. Is that important?
> Thanks for replying!


I personally think RAIU is exceedingly important to make sure you do not have cancer. Also, rate of uptake would be important in determining which treatment option might be best.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

And really, everyone should be aware of the symptoms below.
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

I am not saying I know for sure you are allergic to gluten but with Graves' it is likely. The only way to find out is to do the 30 day challenge.

It is not a hard diet. If you are a carnivore, just eat meat, fowl, fish, eggs, dairy, rice, potatoes and any fresh veggie and fruit you can lay your hands on. Nuts, dried fruit etc.. It could not be simpler. Dried legumes made in to soups or side dishes. Some can tolerate cooked oatmeal. Corn.........lots of corn things to eat including taco shell, corn scoopers. We use Maze for cakes, breading and so on.

Read your labels. They sneak gluten into a lot of things.

I am grateful that you are back at work. So many are not.


----------



## AprilShowers4

Andros said:


> I personally think RAIU is exceedingly important to make sure you do not have cancer. Also, rate of uptake would be important in determining which treatment option might be best.
> 
> Graves' and Hashi's cancer
> http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm
> 
> And really, everyone should be aware of the symptoms below.
> http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx
> 
> I am not saying I know for sure you are allergic to gluten but with Graves' it is likely. The only way to find out is to do the 30 day challenge.
> 
> It is not a hard diet. If you are a carnivore, just eat meat, fowl, fish, eggs, dairy, rice, potatoes and any fresh veggie and fruit you can lay your hands on. Nuts, dried fruit etc.. It could not be simpler. Dried legumes made in to soups or side dishes. Some can tolerate cooked oatmeal. Corn.........lots of corn things to eat including taco shell, corn scoopers. We use Maze for cakes, breading and so on.
> 
> Read your labels. They sneak gluten into a lot of things.
> 
> I am grateful that you are back at work. So many are not.


Ok, the gluten-free diet is not bad at all, well except for the no cake thing. Matter of fact, at work, we had a celebration and I had a cup of coffee that day with 2 tablespoons of sugar, I had two cupcakes (I know, that was bad) and the next morning, I had the worst headache ever! It was awful, now I have been trying to eat healthier in general so I don't know if that was from seasonal allergies or what I ate! I have never had a headache like that before. I will definitely tell my doctor about the RAIU.


----------



## Andros

AprilShowers4 said:


> Ok, the gluten-free diet is not bad at all, well except for the no cake thing. Matter of fact, at work, we had a celebration and I had a cup of coffee that day with 2 tablespoons of sugar, I had two cupcakes (I know, that was bad) and the next morning, I had the worst headache ever! It was awful, now I have been trying to eat healthier in general so I don't know if that was from seasonal allergies or what I ate! I have never had a headache like that before. I will definitely tell my doctor about the RAIU.


We make lovely sheet cakes w/ Maize.

Here is a good example........
http://www.veg-world.com/recipes/polenta-cake.htm

We do chocolate. LOL! Um yum!


----------



## northernlite

Pamela's Chocolate Cake Mix (gluten free)!! I feed it to my "glutenous" friends and family and the even rave about it!


----------



## Andros

northernlite said:


> Pamela's Chocolate Cake Mix (gluten free)!! I feed it to my "glutenous" friends and family and the even rave about it!


To be honest w/you; I think Gluten-free stuff tastes better, looks better and has a nicer consistancy.

Good for you!

Did you know that if one does not process gluten properly it turns straight into fat?


----------

